# Popping



## ischmail (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Sportfischen Malediven, Thailand etc.*

Moin

Jo, haben sehr gut gefangen. Das war bis jetzt das schärfste, was ich je an Angelreisen unternommen habe. So eine Fischerei kann man sich nicht vorstellen. Das Trollen ist eigentlich eine langweilige Angelei und war immer eine willkommene Auszeit vom Popping.

*Popping*. Eine der anstrengensten Angelarten, die ich bis dato mitgemacht hab (Jigging kommt vielleicht noch dran, habs aber nicht gemacht).

Du versuchst mit aller Kraft, den Kunstköder in Richtung Riffkante zu werfen, teilweise sogar mit Anlauf. Auf dem kleinen Oberdeck des Bootes gar nicht so einfach. Bevor der Popper mit lautem Platschen die Wasseroberfläche sprengt, hast du schon den Schnurfangbügel umgeklappt und kurbelst, was das Zeug hält. Die Ellenbogen schmerzen schon nach den ersten 5 Minuten. Die Unterarme werden schwerer und schwerer, verdammt, warum haste vorher kein entsprechendes Training gemacht, wie es dir die alten Hasen vorausgesagt haben. Und dann gilt: Der weite Wurf fängt den Fisch.
Also wieder den Popper herangekurbelt, Wurf angesetzt und mit aller Spannung, die geht, in die Fluten. 

Und dann der Wahnsinn. Ein Wasserschwall kündigt kurzzeitig das Bevorstehende an. Und dann hast du das Gefühl, der Teufel persönlich will dich in das Wasser zerren. Ein unglaublicher Ruck geht durch die Rute, du suchst vor lauter Schreck sicheren Halt auf dem Deck, machst einen Ausfallschritt, versuchst, nicht von Bord zu stürzen. Die Bremse fängt an zu kreischen, du hälst mit aller Kraft dagegen. Die Rute ist unglaublich gespannt. Das Handteil drückt sich in deine Eier, weil du vergessen hast, den Gimbal anzulegen. Der Kapitän ruft easy, slow, no problem. Du drillst und drillst, der Fisch kommt langsam ans Boot, wird an Bord gehieft, du denkst, das ist der Rekord und dann wiegt der GT gerade mal 15kg.

Jetzt hast du das erste Mal den kampfstärksten Fisch gefangen. Gratulation.

Langsam wird das zur Routine. Weitere Fische fängst du jetzt gelassener. Die Red Snapper machen viel Spass, sind schnell ausgedrillt und weiter gehts.
Absolut super ist, wenn ein, zwei oder drei Red Snaper hinter deinem Popper her sind, vor lauter Gier den Köder mehrmals aus dem Wasser werfen, weil sie ihn nicht richtig zu fassen kriegen, und plötzlich ein dunkler Schatten auftaucht, die Snaper wegstößt und zuschnappt. Das sind Momente, wo man verflucht, dass die Cam gerade nicht greifbar ist. So was erlebt man nicht sehr oft. 
Die Fänge sind eigentlich garantiert, wenn der Kapitän die richtige Stelle anfährt. Abhängig von Wind, Gezeiten und Strömung stehen die Fische immer an einer bestimmten Stelle am Riff. Ist der Skipper gut drauf, fängt man gut, haste ihn verärgert, ärgert er dich.
Wir hatten nur 2 Tage, an denen es nicht so doll lief, sonst wars einfach unglaublich. Öfters hörte man da: "Oh, geh du mal Poppen, ich hab gerade ne Zigarette an." Oder, ich hab gerade Durst, will mir was zu Trinken holen. Oder, mein Vorfach ist verschlissen, muß mir erst ein neues richten........
Alles nur Ausreden, um mal Verschnaufen zu können und den Anderen bei der Plagerei zuzuschauen. Was tut man nicht alles für ne kleine Pause.
Und dann kannste einfach nicht mehr anders, stehst wieder auf und nimmst die Popperrute, wirfst was das Zeug hält und hoffst, das es kein Großer ist.

Plötzlich ruft der Kapitän: "verry big one, verry big one".

Du registrierst das nur so nebenbei. Die Schmerzen sind wie weggeblasen. Der Drill ist genial. So über 25kg ist das richtige Arbeit. Die 400m Schnur werden nur so von der Rolle gezogen. Da kommt dann auch mal der verzweifelte Ruf, dass der Kapitän den Rückwärtsgang einlegen soll, um dem Fisch entgegen zu fahren. Aber der grinst nur. 

Und wenn man dann erleben darf, was ein 42kg GT alles anstellt, dann vergisst du alles, was du schon geangelt hast. Norwegen wird uninteressant, Alaska ist n klacks, Rio Ebro kein Vergleich......

Vorher dachte ich auch, das sind nur Sprüche.........
Ist wirklich so. Eines der letzten großen Abenteuer........
2 Wochen Fischen satt, kein Luxus, keine Touristen, keine Weiber, kein Alkohol (na ja, Piss - Bier kann man schon mal vom Safariboot organisieren)......


----------



## wodibo (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Sportfischen Malediven, Thailand etc.*

Oh man, jetzt war ich glatt ne zeitlang ein Tagträumer. Klasse geschrieben #6


----------



## Sailfisch (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Popping*

Habe mir erlaubt den Beitrag rauszunehmen und als Extrathema aufzuführen.

Besten Dank für den lebhaften Bericht, mein Puls steht auf 200!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Popping*

Schön das gelesen zu haben...


Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Ansgar (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sportfischen Malediven, Thailand etc.*



			
				ischmail schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> 
> 1) Das Trollen ist eigentlich eine langweilige Angelei und war immer eine willkommene Auszeit vom Popping.
> 
> ...




Moinsen,

netter Report.

1) Aber umd die Trolling-Fahne mal etwas hochzuhalten, obwohl das eigentlich so langweilig ist: 
Die Lures spielen schoen hinter dem Boot. Seit einer Stunde bist Du in den Fischgruenden - im tiefen blauen Wasser. Der Skipper hatte Marlin-Kontakte in den letzten drei Tagen an dieser Stelle. Du schaust zum Horizont, Du suchst nach Voegeln, irgendeinem Anzeichen... 
Klack!!! Der Rigger wird runtergerissen, der Riggerball schlaegt gegen die Shotgun. Wie elektrisiert springst Du vom Sitz und faehrst herum: die 80er kreischt, 200, 300 Meter sind draussen, der Marlin tanzt ueber den Ozean...
Dein Herz schlaegt bis zum Hals - der Fisch ist gross - 300, 400Kilo...
Mit zitternden Knien setzt Du Dich in den Kampfstuhl ...

2) Wuerde daher eher sagen, dass Popping ist mal ne Abwechslung vom trolling. Ausserdem kann man GTs auch auf getrollte Popper fangen - immer dieses stundenlange werfen...

3) Ist schon wahr, dass GTs gigantische Kaempfer sind und Norwegen und so total in den Schatten stellen. DAS ULTIMATIVE ANGELN finde ich persoenlich ist es nicht - aber da hat jeder andere Ansichten. Glueckwunsch zum 40Kg+ Fisch - das hat was, das ist klar... Mann, ohne Gimbal? DAS ist Wahnsinn )

Wie gesagt: gut geschildert die Geschichte, kann man richtig gut nachempfinden...
Und ein Abenteuer ist so ein Urlaub alle Mal, egal welche Angelart man waehlt...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Fischbox (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Popping*

Moin!!

Absolut genial geschrieben. Erste Sahne! #6  #6  #6
 Hab bisher noch nicht im Big Game - Bereich gepoppt oder getrollt, und kann mir deshalb nur bedingt ein Urteil erlauben, was von beiden wohl geiler ist?! Grundsätzlich würde ich mal sagen das "Poppen", denn Schleppfischen habe ich in  der Ostsee oder in Norge auch schon betrieben. Erfolgreich, aber relativ langweilig im Vergleich zum Speedpilken (das kann man vielleicht ungefähr vergleichen) auf Großköhler. 
Der Augenblick wo es drauf an kommt ist in meinen Augen eindeutig der Biss des Fisches, und es ist zweifellos geiler wenn man diesen fühlt, hört und sieht, als wenn man ihn nur sieht und hört. Adrenalin pur!!!


----------



## Karstein (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Popping*

Klasse Story!  #6 

Welche Stationäre hält eigentlich der Belastung eines GT im Drill stand? Eine 560er oder doch eine Shimano?

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Ansgar (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Popping*



			
				Fischbox schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!!
> 
> 1) kann mir deshalb nur bedingt ein Urteil erlauben, was von beiden wohl geiler ist?!
> 
> ...



Moin,

zu 1) geht ja auch garnicht darum, wass geiler ist - ist doch beides gut. Und natuerlich sieht eh jeder das anders. Aber generell zu sagen etwas ist doof oder eben nicht, trifft die Sache selten...

2) Klar, vielleicht laesst sich ne Meerforelle auch nicht mit nem grossen Koehler vergleichen - und ob Du fuenf Stunden aktiv pilkst oder drei Stunden trollst: wenn nichts beisst ist beides langweilig... 

Und es ist auch ne Groessenfrage - beim Poppen ist der Durchschnittsfisch vielleicht 40 Pfund - beim Trollen auf Marlin >200. Ist ein anderer Schnack und natuerlich fang ich mehr Fische beim angeln auf kleinere Fische, das ist bei jedem angeln so...
Oefter einen geilen etwas kuerzeren Drill/kleineren Fisch kann toller sein als selten einen etwas laengeren Drill/groesseren Fisch...

Ich gehe auch normalerweise lieber aktiv angeln - aber beim Trollen auf die richtig grossen reicht mir das ab und an einen grossen zu fangen, um Perioden in denen nichts beisst zu ueberbruecken. Das ist eine rein persoenliche Entscheidung, dass ist klar...

3) Wuerde dem Feeling Aspekt auch nicht soo generell zustimmen, denn drillen tust Du den Fisch ja in beiden Faellen. Ich denke, die Tatsache, dass man aktiv am angeln ist (Spinnen, Poppen, pilken) macht mehr Spass, als passiv dabei zu sein (trolling). Dem wuerde ich mich auch (bis auf Big Game)anschliessen. Aber wenn die Pose wandert oder wenn dir Rolle dreht, dann schlaegt das Herz genau so schnell, wie wenn es an der Rute zuckt... Und wenn Du dann die Rute in die Hand nimmst und anhaust oder Kontakt aufnimmst, bist Du bestimmt auch nicht ruhig dabei...
Und auch ein "getrollter" Fisch kommt dann naemlich nicht einfach ans Boot )

Aber klar, wenn man aktiv angeln will, dann ist das popper fischen ne ganz andere Dimension als jegliches andere spinnen...

Also, all the best an alle Blue Water Angler, egal welche Technik
Ansgar


----------



## Ansgar (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Popping*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Klasse Story!  #6
> 
> Welche Stationäre hält eigentlich der Belastung eines GT im Drill stand? Eine 560er oder doch eine Shimano?
> 
> ...




Hi Karsten  #h ,

hatten dazu mal einen Thread "Geraete zum Popping". Hier ist der Link...http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=35142&highlight=Popping

Kurzform:  Shimano Stella, Daiwa Saltiga oder ne grosse Penn oder so (mit grossem Vorsprung fuer die beiden erstgenannten)

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Sailfisch (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Popping*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Klasse Story!  #6
> 
> Welche Stationäre hält eigentlich der Belastung eines GT im Drill stand? Eine 560er oder doch eine Shimano?
> 
> ...



Per PN wurde mir mitgeteilt, daß die Tica die Reise auch überstanden hat. 

Einer meiner Mitreisenden hat sich extra eine Daiwa Saltiga Z 6500 EXP aus Japan einfliegen lassen. Ich muß schon sagen, ein geiles Teil. Guckst Du hier! 
Da muß ich noch schön fleißig sein, damit ich mir das auch mal leisten kann.


----------



## Karstein (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Popping*

Thanx für eure schnellen Antworten! 

Die Daiwa sieht ja auch ganz vernünftig aus - und dürfte etwas günstiger als die Stella sein?

Aber macht nicht eine wurffähige Multi mehr Sinn? Bei DER Belastung auf dem Bügel hätte ich ein ungutes Gefühl...


----------



## Sailfisch (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Popping*

Habe bis dato noch keinen gehört, der da mit einer Multe gepoppt hat. Und die Asiaten, die diese Angelei ja wohl erfunden haben, fischen auch - soweit ich das überblicke - mit Stationärrollen. Wäre aber bestimmt einen Test wert. Vielleicht hat ja ein Kollege eine wurffähige Multi mit.


----------



## Jetblack (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Popping*

@Sailfish,

Wann geht's denn bei Dir los? War zwar das Ganze Wochenende mit Marting Joswig auf der Jahu, aber _das_ hab ich Ihn nicht gefragt 

Jetblack


----------



## Sailfisch (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Popping*



			
				Jetblack schrieb:
			
		

> @Sailfish,
> 
> Wann geht's denn bei Dir los? War zwar das Ganze Wochenende mit Marting Joswig auf der Jahu, aber _das_ hab ich Ihn nicht gefragt
> 
> Jetblack



Morgen 20:30 Uhr hebt der Flieger ab!  #6  #6  #6  #6


----------



## Jetblack (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Popping*

@Sailfisch Viel Spaß und Petri Heil.

Mögen die Rollen überleben


----------



## ischmail (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Popping*

Hallo,

danke für die Blumen, schreibe eigentlich nicht ganz so emotional.
Aber der Trip war einfach nur geil und ist zur Zeit halt noch so im Gehirn gespeichert.
Trolling oder Popping, eigentlich war beides der Knüller. Wenn du auf einmal den Ruf des Kapitäns hörst: "Yellowfin, Yellowfin", dann gibts Adrenalin pur.
Die Lures werden so schnell als möglich eingeholt und Bonitas montiert.
Wohl dem, der diese rechtzeitig vorgeriggt hat. Bist du über dem Schwarm, dann geht der Tanz auch schon los. Der tiefste Köder geht zu erst, dann die anderen.
Wir hatten 3 Ruten schon draußen, die vierte in Arbeit, als es passierte. Die 3 Fische, wunderschöne kleinere Yellowfins, wurden auf Teufel komm raus gedrillt, um so schnell als möglich wieder umzudrehen und neu anfahren zu können. Kaum waren die Köder wieder unten, gings wieder los. Wieder 3 tolle Fische, einer ging leider beim Landen vom Haken. So schnell es kam, so ging es auch. Der Spuk war vorbei. Wir beobachteten noch die wegfliegenden Vögel, konnten aber keinen Schwarm mehr ausmachen. War ein super Erlebnis, das ich nicht missen möchte, keine Rekordfische, aber darum gehts auch nicht.
Oder zu sehen, wie ein Sailfish hinter dem Lure her ist, 2, 3 mal mit dem Schwert auf ihn drauf haut, der Kapitän den Gashebel auf Vollanschlag drückt, um den Fisch zum Biss zu reizen, alles erste Sahne.

Übrigens haben wir die Fische bei Gelegenheit auf Einheimischen-Inseln abgegeben, wo Opfer der Flutwelle in Zelten untergebracht waren. Den Leuten dort geht es relativ gut, die Versorgung klappt, das THW hat Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen aufgebaut. Nur hapert es an der Versorgung mit frischem Fisch, was uns die Entscheidung, die Fische nicht zurückzusetzen, erleichtert hat.

Wie erwartet haben die Stellas gut durchgehalten, die Tica Dolphin war leicht lediert..........


----------



## ischmail (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Popping*

Sailfisch, ich wünsch dir und deinen Kollegen einen super Urlaub.
Habt ihr genug Popper dabei? Könnt in Male noch welche günstig kaufen, aber die mit den großen Haken.
Besorgt euch auch ein paar Rapallas (große Wobbler), die fangen sehr gut.

Fahrt ihr mit dem großen Boot von Mohamed, dann bestell Ibrahim und der Manschaft nen schönen Gruß, sind super Kerls. Achte darauf, das der Koch keinen GT in die Küche bekommt, es gibt Besseres. Rolf hatte mal so einen kleinen Wutausbruch, als es mal wieder Chicken zum Essen gab und der Wahoo in der Gefriertuhe blieb: :v 

"You gife the good fish the peaple and we must eat the Scheiß chicken."

Der Koch kann übrigens jetzt auch halbe Hähnchen machen, sags ihm mal..........


----------



## ischmail (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Popping*

Hab mal n paar Bilder zusammengestellt:


----------



## ischmail (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Popping*

und noch n paar:


----------



## Jetblack (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Popping*

@ischmail - feiste Geschichte und feine Bilder!!!!

"auch hin wollen" ..... 

Jetblack


----------



## ischmail (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Popping*

und dann noch:


----------



## Big Fins (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Popping*

Hallo Sailie, Dein Kumpel dürfte sich aber bald über die niedrige Übersetzung ärgern, die Saltiga Expidition hat "nur" 4,3:1. Das ist mehr fürs Grundfischen und Jiggen ( wie Pilken ) gedacht.
Zum Poppern braucht man mehr Speed, zB 6:1 oder leicht drunter, sonst kommt der Popper nicht richtig in Fahrt. Die Rolle selbst ist ein Hammer.

Ertsaunlich ist, daß manche Multirollen (sogar Renomierte ) weniger Bremsleistung haben, als manche Stationärrolle wie Saltiga 6000/6500 oder Stella 10/20000.
Zum Poppern brauch man aber nicht unbedingt Stella oder Saltiga, eine TwinPower 8000 mit hoher Übersetzung ( 5,7 ) tut es auch hervorragend,die hat immerhin noch 15kg Bremsleistung. 
Die Saltiga ab 6000 hat 30kg Bremsleistung, die Stella leicht mehr ( 66lb ). 
Mit diesen Rollen lassen sich auch große Fische wie Amberjack,Thun und Tarpon fangen.


----------



## Big Fins (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Popping*

jaaaaa Biiiilder, super klasse ischmail
Welche Schnurr habt Ihr gefischt, ich glaube da Geflochtene zu erkennen.
Hat jemand PowerPro benutzt, wenn ja, war die empfehlenswert?


----------



## wave (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Popping*

hallo,


ich habe die power pro schon zum poppern und jiggen benutzt - super schnur.
meiner meinung nach die beste schnur für diese art des fischens ist allerdings von zenaq aus japan. leider ist die in europa nur sehr schwer zu kriegen und wenn dann kostet sie ein vermögen.
zenaq baut übrigens auch mit die besten ruten fürs poppern und jiggen auf gt's und tunas.
für diese angelei kommt ja fast alles aus japan, ist bei uns kaum zu bekommen (außer bei ein paar franzhosen wie guigo marine und pacific peche) und leider auch schw... teuer.
als gerätefetischist muss das aber sein...
viele grüße!


----------



## Big Fins (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Popping*

Danke Dir, die Japanschnürre kenne ich ( bzw die Preise von Varivas und zenaq ).

Die Japaner sind auch als andere als Schlechtverdiener, wenn die kaufen macht unsereins sich gedanken, warum da der Gegenwert eines gebr. Kleinwagens so wie nix über den Tresen geht :c .
Hier mal ein jap Händler:
http://www.plat.co.jp/english/english_top.htm
Bitte an die Mods, wenn nicht OK, dann löschen.


----------



## Sailfisch (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Popping*

Besten Dank für Eure Wünsche!  #6  #6  #6 

Und besten Dank für den tollen Bericht und die Bilder!  #6  #6  #6 

Wir sind übrigens auch auf dem großen Schiff! 

Die Dolphin ist bei mir nur Ersatzrolle, habe mir als 1.Rolle die Taurus besorgt, die ist stabiler.  :m  :m  :m  3. Rolle ist eine Daiwa EmcastPlus. Da zweifele ich aber auch an der Haltbarkeit!


----------



## wave (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Popping*

hallo plaa sawai,

das stimmt, tacklemässig sind die völlig irre!!
habe mir gerade von gamakatsu eine ziemlich geile jigrute geholt, die ist sogar seit neuestem über spro in deutschland erhältlich!
die steht einer zenaq oder tenryu in nichts nach.


----------



## Rausreißer (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Popping*

Hi Ischmail, 

Super Bericht und starke Bilder.
Der GT ist ein Hammer #6 

Endgeil #6 

Gernot #h


----------



## wodibo (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Popping*

Mönsch Ischmail, mach doch die Bilder bitte etwas größer!!!!! Ich häng vor Gier mit der Nase am Monitor :q


----------



## Dorschrobby (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Popping*

Einfach schöne Bilder. #6


----------



## ischmail (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Popping*

Jo, ist ne geflochtene, 0,39er Fireline. Die läst sich super werfen und hält.


probier ich mal, die Bilder größer zu machen.

Wahoo schmeckt einfach super.

                   Vorher:                Nachher:


----------



## ischmail (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Popping*

Geht ja, größere Bilder zu laden. Muß man halt erst wissen, dass man die Größe mit der Kommprimierung auch steuern kann. Na ja...............


Hier noch mal:


----------



## Karstein (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Popping*

Ja Waaahnisnn, da kommt doch gleich das große Fernweh durch bei Deinen Bildern, Ischmail!!!

Wie lange seid ihr eigentlich unten gewesen? Doch bestimmt zwei Wochen?

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## wodibo (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Popping*

Ischmail, Du bist mein Held #6 #6 #6


----------



## ischmail (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Popping*

2 Wochen, haben aber leider 4 Tage mit Motorschaden im Hafen von Kudahuvadhoo im Dhaalu-Atoll gelegen, wegen defekter Wasserpumpe. Die musste aus Europa eingefogen werden. Haben uns die Zeit mit einem kleineren Fischerboot vertrieben, Popping war dort unten gut, waren auf einer kleinen einsamen Insel zum Schnorcheln und Brandungsfischen, auf der Rückfahrt wurden wir mal wieder von Delphinen begleitet, die man fast mit der Hand berühren konnte.

Als wir aus dem Hafen ausgelaufen sind, hatten wir sofort Kontakt mit einem Wahoo und später mit einem Sailfish, den wir leider nicht landen konnten. Entlang dieses Atolls war die Fischerei sehr gut. Jedoch haben wir es eilig gehabt. Sonst wären bestimmt noch spektakuläre Fänge möglich gewesen. 

Von dort bis zum Süd-Male-Atoll sind wir übrigens in der Nacht gefahren, was eigentlich ziemlich gefährlich ist. Aber mit dem GPS gings. So hatten wir dann noch einen ganzen Angeltag, den wir auch voll nutzten, bis wir schließlich im Hafen von Male einfuhren. Am letzten möglichen Riff hing dann auch der letzte Fisch am Popper, ein wunderschöner 25 Pfünder GT.


----------



## Big Fins (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Popping*

Der "Juwelenbarsch" ? ist ja Bildschön und der letzte GT ein Prachtbursche #6


----------



## ullsok (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Popping*



			
				wave schrieb:
			
		

> hallo plaa sawai,
> 
> das stimmt, tacklemässig sind die völlig irre!!
> habe mir gerade von gamakatsu eine ziemlich geile jigrute geholt, die ist sogar seit neuestem über spro in deutschland erhältlich!
> die steht einer zenaq oder tenryu in nichts nach.



Hallo Wave,

um welche Jigrute handelt es sich - evtl. um die Jig-One? Wo kann man die hier bekommen und _was kost_?

Ciao


----------



## wave (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Popping*

hi,


du hast es erfasst! es handelt sich um die ocean luxxe jig one.
kostet zw. 400 - 500 € - immer noch sch....teuer, aber auf einer stufe mit zenaq, tenryu usw..
vertrieben wird diese rute ganz normal über jeden händler, der spro und gamakatsu führt.
wenn du bein norwegentreffen bist, kannst du sie dir mal anschauen.
viele grüße


----------



## Big Fins (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Popping*

hi wave, hab versucht die Rute über SPRO ausfindig zu machen, aber leider kein Erfolg.
Selbst über Gamakatsu gabs keine Informationen. Wenn Du einen Link hättest, war das sehr nett, thx.


----------



## wave (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Popping*

moin,


sorry diese rute ist nur im aktuellen spro und gamakatsu katalog zu sehen.
den müsste es aber beim händler schon geben!
auf dem norge-event bist du nicht?


----------



## Big Fins (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Popping*

Bin noch am überlegen ob ich hinfahre, hab da was spezielles in Planung ( das OK von Albatros vorausgesetzt )
Müste sonst aus Hamburg für nun einen Tag anreisen da ich am Sonntag wieder zur Schicht muß.


----------



## wave (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Popping*

solltest du da sein könntest du dir die rute mal live anschauen!

vielleicht bis samstag!


----------



## wodibo (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Popping*



			
				plaa Sawai schrieb:
			
		

> Bin noch am überlegen ob ich hinfahre, hab da was spezielles in Planung ( das OK von Albatros vorausgesetzt )
> Müste sonst aus Hamburg für nun einen Tag anreisen da ich am Sonntag wieder zur Schicht muß.




Wende Dich mal an Rausreißer. Meines Wissens nach versucht auch er am Samstag von HH rüber zu kommen. Würde mich freuen Euch kennenzulernen :m


----------



## Dorschrobby (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Popping*

ischmail, hatte ja so meine Zweifel, aber Du hast recht. Ist wohl mit die tollste Fischerei die es gibt, vergleichen möcht ich das nicht mit was anderem. 
Das genialste sind die Attacken, wenn ein GT nach dem Popper schnappt, ihn nicht bekommt, hinterherschwimmt, sich es dreimal wiederholt, und die vierte Attacke hat er ihn dann, einfach genial. Unglaublich das Fische in der Größe so Schnur von der zugeknallten Rolle nehmen können. Die haben es das erste mal geschafft, das ich beim Fischen außer Atem gekommen bin.

Der Koch kann ein Huhn halbieren ???, bei uns hat er immer "Hackchicken"   gemacht.
Dorade ist fast noch besser als Wahoo, und Baracuda schmeckt auch Klasse, der Koch macht eh einen super Job, wenn man vom wahlos zerhackten Huhn absieht.


----------



## Big Fins (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Popping*



			
				Dorschrobby schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man vom wahlos zerhackten Huhn absieht


:q :q :q Na ihr ward doch nur angestellte an Board und da gibts eben nur "Brot(Huhn) und Wasser":q :q :q .
Was wurde denn mit den gefangenen Fischen angestellt? Habt Ihr die wieder released oder den Dorfeinwohnern gegeben?
In Thailand ist es momentan so, daß die Leute keinen Fisch essen, weil sie glauben, die Fischlis aus dem Katastrophengebiet hätten nun besonders "fette" Bäuche, sicher verständlich.


----------



## Sailfisch (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Popping*

Wir haben die meisten GT released, nut vereinzelt wurden die Fische von der Crew verwendet. 2-3 mal hatten wir dann selbst auch GT auf dem Teller. Im Gegensatz zu Andreas fand ich den GT genießbar, mit der scharfen Currysoße sogar gar nicht so übel. Meistens haben wir aber Wahoo, Dorade oder Red Snapper gegessen. Ich kann Robert nur zu 100% RECHT geben, der Koch war wirklich super. Daher habe ich auch die 50 Tütensüppchen, die ich wegen Bedenken mitgenommen hatte, genau so wieder mit nach Hause genommen, wie ich sie mitgebracht hatte.


----------



## freibadwirt (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Popping*

Gibt es Popper auch in Deutschland zu kaufen ?#c 
Wollte es mal im Jemen testen.
Gruß Freibadwirt|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## wave (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Popping*

hallo

du kannst popper in deutschland kaufen.
sehr gut sind die surface bulls von yo zuri, gibt's zum schnäppchenpreis bei christian neumann, ein clubmitglied des bgfc. webseite www.rodbuilding.de
außerdem waren die jungs von der firma think big auf dem norgetreffen, die haben die firma megabaits im programm, ebenfalls mit sehr guten poppern.


----------



## ischmail (1. März 2005)

*AW: Popping*

Das mit dem Huhn ist halt so ne Sache.
Der Koch hat sich nur ungern dazu überreden lassen, das Messer nur ein mal in der Mitte des Vogels anzusetzen. Aber das Ergebnis hat ihn auch überrascht.
War aber nur ein mal. Der Fisch ist 1000mal besser als Chicken.


----------



## Sailfisch (1. März 2005)

*AW: Popping*

Ja, es ist wirklich schon interessant, wie die die Gockel auseinadernehmen. Total unpraktisch. Aber ischmail hat völlig recht, derFisch ist sowieso viel besser.
Ich hoffe, im November fangen wir genug Fisch.    :m


----------

